

To See the Future of the Recording Industry, Look to Pac-Man - shayan
http://gigaom.com/2008/01/07/what-the-video-arcade-tells-us-about-the-recording-industry/

======
lvecsey
One thing I always liked about the Arcades was that in general, companies like
Sega and others would put out machines that were far ahead of the home
consoles. The average person simply couldn't afford it, and therefore did not
mind dropping in a few quarters for the eye candy and interactivity. Today,
this would mean that arcades would need far more than ~$600 playstation 3
power, but rather, hardware in the thousands of dollars to make this
worthwhile, particularly when some gaming enthusiasts already spend a huge
amount on high definition gaming pc's.

------
mattmaroon
I'm pretty sure the recording industry's future revenue model is not Guitar
Hero.

